# Need a shopping cart with no sign in



## Empirecol (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for a shopping cart where customers don't have to sign in. I just want them to add the shirts and quantity and size to the cart and when its time to check out, they will be directed to Paypal check out screen. I have seen ZenCart and OScommerce and they require customers to sign in in order to check out. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Try agora cart at Shopping Cart Software Free Ecommerce Shopping Cart AgoraCart it doesn't do sign in.

You can use it to take paypal payments but i believe you have to purchase the add-on to so do. It's not expensive.

Signed
Printchic


----------



## Empirecol (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks so much for that, I am cheching it out. Would you know of any that are free?

EmpireCol


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Empirecol said:


> Thanks so much for that, I am cheching it out. Would you know of any that are free?
> 
> EmpireCol


That one is free. THey just charge for the add on for paypal or if i remember correctly you can pay for pro support for about $50 and then have access to the paypal module free. They have a forum here;

AgoraCart Free User Forums :: Index

You can ask about if paypal addon costs or not;

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Cubecart is free and you can set it up so it requires no sign in.


----------



## Empirecol (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try Cube Cart as well. Would you say Cube Cart is easier to set up than the other. I am not a pro in setting up shopping carts
Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Empirecol said:


> Thanks, I'll try Cube Cart as well. Would you say Cube Cart is easier to set up than the other. I am not a pro in setting up shopping carts
> Thanks


It's easy for me, but I don't know how easy it would be for you since I don't know your full skillset 

They have instructions and videos, so the worse you could do is try it and and see if you can do it. If not, try something else.


----------



## jay code (May 30, 2007)

You mean something like this?

freextyler.com.au

I developed that myself using zen-cart like, several months ago...


----------



## jay code (May 30, 2007)

Gosh wow this forum can automatically change a website link to slogan! Wow didn't expect that!


----------



## T2 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey Jay 

Looks like your website got hacked yesterday afternoon 

Good Luck 
Teri


----------



## jay code (May 30, 2007)

T2 said:


> Hey Jay
> 
> Looks like your website got hacked yesterday afternoon
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know, Teri

Um... actually I *might* just hacked that myself. 

You see I just got this uni assignment - IT Security course where we needed to make a thesis on security issues. Well in my case - web hacking (defacing, to be exact).

I didn't think the script would have worked though. I thought the script I made deleted the index.php page on hackme.freextyler.com.au, apparently it deleted the root one.

Anyhow, the security holes has now been patched, thanks again for letting me know Teri 

- I hope I'll get a good mark for this

Jay


----------

